# A few dogs needing rescuing in Colorado



## Lappdog (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I've asked a moderator if this is an appropriate post, and I haven't received a reply but I don't think it violates any rules? If it does, please tell me because I'd like to remain an active member of this board in the long term. 

I'm a newer member of the forums but I would like to spread the word about a few dogs in Colorado who need to be adopted. They were all at a no-kill I volunteered at for years, but were recently seized (long story) and put in pound and kill shelter situations. Very sad. There are two groups of them who need help right now, and I'll just discuss both here briefly in the hopes that someone here can help us help them. 

First, there are two dogs currently up for adoption, one from Adams County Pound and one from the Denver Dumb Friends League (a Humane Society affiliate). Both are FANTASTIC dogs, sweet, loving, well socialized with both people and dogs, but the shelters who don't know their personalities have not been able to find them homes... 

The first is named Milo and he's a Rat Terrier/Chihuahua mix. Here's a link to his listing: http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=ADMS.A093789 . He looks like a bigger Chi, but gets a lot of energy, drive, and intelligence from his Rat Terrier side. People who want Chihuahuas don't want Milo because he's too big and energetic (and he has a tendency to bark, but that could easily be fixed), but he is a uniquely good dog. He can do anything athletic, from runs to hikes, and he would make a truly superb (and unique!) agility dog. This is not just because he can jump feet in the air and run fast, it's because he's *smart,* driven, cooperative and obedient. He's also loving and sweet enough to make a wonderful addition to any family. 

The second is named Dawny. We're not sure of the breed on her, but here's her current listing and a good picture of her. http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=DDFL.A0662701 She's older and was a stray before going to the no-kill so she's got some rough spots on her ears. She's just got a beautiful personality, though, and is one of the most laid-back, loving and happy-go-lucky dogs I've ever met. She's lost two homes, lived on the streets and then been a shelter dog, and through all that her philosophy has been "If it's fun, enjoy it. If it's annoying, ignore it. If it's funny, laugh at it." She also really helped her abused pen-mate at the no-kill learn to trust people again; she's just so special. She's older (one reason she hasn't found a home) but she just deserves a home where she can have the love and happiness every dog wants. 


There are also three dogs who need shelter situations. None of these dogs has ever had an aggression incident, but one is unsocialized, one is old and looks intimidating, and one was abused in his former home. The pound has decided that these dogs are unfit to join homes and will kill them if we don't find rescues for them soon. 

The unsocialized one is a chocolate lab who we think is about 9 years old. He loves the companionship of small, gentle, older dogs and would be happy just having a place to live with a bit of space. Otherwise he'd be a perfect dog for a trainer who would like to try working with an older dog. 

The second is a 13 year old Alaskan Malamute mix who lived for years in a big pen with two other older dogs. The three were very close, and recently two other big dogs moved into the pen and the five lived very peacefully together. He likes people and just needs a shelter who will give him a place to live comfortably and peacefully. 

The third is actually Dawny's old penmate, a Husky mix named Cody. I've pet him, moved him from pen to pen, given him treats, given him orders, and he's been very gentle and quick to learn (though he is somewhat afraid of people, having been abused by the family he lived with, which included children). The only complaint they have about him at the pound is that he has "stiff body language," and they are threatening to kill him for that. He's not too far from being a perfect companion, just needs a shelter in the meantime who will help him trust people again. 

If you have any questions for me, please ask and I'll be happy to answer, either on the board or in a private message.


----------

